# Selling Advice Requested



## floridarandy (May 5, 2017)

I have a Roamio Pro (TCD840300), 2 Mini's (TCDA93000) and 1 Mini (TCDA92000) all with Lifetime All-in service. Included for each are remotes, power cords, cable cords and HDMI cords. All in excellent working condition.

1. I have done Clear and Delete on Roamio Pro. Do I remove cablecard prior to selling?
2. Anything else to do with regard to hardware prior to selling?
3. Is it best to wait to inform Tivo until after new buyers is known?
4. What's a reasonable price as a package? Separately?

Thanks

Randy in Florida


----------



## m_jonis (Jan 3, 2002)

Yes, you will remove the cable card (normally your TV provider "owns" that card and "rents/leases" it to you, so unless you want to pay the $250 or whatever because you don't have it any longer....)

No, the clear and delete everything should be it. I usually clean up (get the dust off, etc.) and make sure I have all the accessories/etc. I keep the original box as well. Seems to get a little bit more if you have all the original stuff.

Yes, I usually do that, although Tivo might've changed the process for Lifetime. It USED to be, I'd call and give them all the new owner's info and that was that. Last time I did that, they told me that they no longer do that and gave me a case # to give to the person and then the new owner would call and reference that case #. Could've been an uninformed agent, I don't know.


----------

